# Only Snowboarder on Family Trip - please help



## Elz_41 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on these forums and need some advice on what to do.

I'm going away with my girlfriend and her family (total group size =8) in about 6 weeks, to Italy skiing/snowboarding.

I have only ever had one snowboarding lesson in the past (about 10 years ago) until last night when I had a big 3 hour mammoth lesson and learnt to turn on a snowboard. I have 3 more snowboarding lessons booked before the trip to get competent before I go.

The problem is, everyone else on the trip is a skier, with varying levels of skill, from the two brothers who'll fly off off-piste, to her cousin and mum who are average skiers.

What problems will I have being the only snowboarder, and will these problems ruin the trip for the skiers?

(I potentially have the option to change the snowboard lessons I have booked, to skiing)

Many thanks

Elz_41


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Elz_41 said:


> What problems will I have being the only snowboarder, and will these problems ruin the trip for the skiers?
> 
> (I potentially have the option to change the snowboard lessons I have booked, to skiing)
> 
> ...


Only if they are uptight douches. The biggest issue will be if they are super impatient with letting you strap in at the top or because you may or may not still have general issues with getting off of a loaded chair.

There's also no way you'll be bombing down with the better skiers. but if you were on skis you wouldn't be either and would probably hurt yourself trying anyway.

You have a big enough group with enough variety that you'll fit in somewhere. Sounds like a great trip actually.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Unless theyre going to one of those rare resorts that dont allow snowboarders you should be fine. Other than waiting an extra minute for you to strap in there is nothing beyond your skill level that would slow the rest of the group down and it sounds like you are addressing that with the lessons. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You'll be fine. Who cares if they are skiers. They are still people, well sort of. :happy:


----------



## Elz_41 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for your responses. 

I've heard that the main differences are on flat bits, where i'll have to walk where as they can ski?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Elz_41 said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> I've heard that the main differences are on flat bits, where i'll have to walk where as they can ski?


just go as fast as possible before the flat bits maybe?
you need to start thinking like a snowboarder. momentum is your friend.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go fast, take chances.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Elz_41 said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> I've heard that the main differences are on flat bits, where i'll have to walk where as they can ski?


Just maintain speed so you don't get stuck on flats and also yell at the skiers to get out of the way. 

Worst case is you ask the skiers to pull you. I'm sure since they are your GF's family that they will help you if you get stuck. 

Just maintain speed on the flats and don't fall.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ditch em all, but make it look like you got split up acciddentally, oops!


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds like a tall order: On steeps you won't be able to keep up, on extended flats you'll probably have to unstrap and walk, which is the worst if you are in company of skiiers. Forget about somebody pulling you, unless it's those two brothers at the same time. 

We have many flats in Europe and even though skiiers often try to pull somebody because it's a very nice community over here, you won't be able to gain enough speed to go all the way in most times.
You can learn to duckwobble on flats but chances are you won't in time and depending on your board.

My advice: Stick with the weaker riders and have a blast instead of being serious.

Enjoy your trip and keep us updated!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

#1 learn to skate well. I can easily go faster than a skating skier on flats.

#2 learn to strap in standing up, I haven't sat down in like 5 years for it.... Eventually you will learn to strap in on the fly.... 

I ride with tons of skiers and am usually faster than them. You won't be but know it's possible. They don't wait for me cause they know I strap fast and will pass them up anyway.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

CassMT said:


> ditch em all, but make it look like you got split up acciddentally, oops!


This is also a great plan. Make a meeting point for later in the day, lunch then dinner. Ride at your own pace with your chick or alone if she is a ripper... 

Do NOT overstate your ability to them. Understate it and if your better than you tell them they will be kinda happy....


----------



## Elz_41 (Jan 6, 2015)

Argo said:


> This is also a great plan. Make a meeting point for later in the day, lunch then dinner. Ride at your own pace with your chick or alone if she is a ripper...
> 
> Do NOT overstate your ability to them. Understate it and if your better than you tell them they will be kinda happy....


Thanks - They very much know I'm a novice.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

If you're worried about going through the flats, make sure you're board is properly waxed, and I don't mean a quick machine wax that you get for $10 at a ski shop.

If they offer a hot iron hand wax, get that. It'll be a little pricier, but trust me, it'll make a world of difference. I do it myself before I go out everytime since I live in east coast ice. I find I almost never unstrap in the flats while my friends do. Friction decelerates you faster than slow initial speed. And as a beginner, you might not have the confidence to pick up the speed to blast through it.

And don't get too caught up in brands. Unless you're trying to shave milliseconds off your BX time, you won't notice a difference.

If all else fails, carry a small backpack and stick a retractable ski pole inside.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I would consider actually wanting to spend at least some time riding on my own if i where you, offer to do this the 1st couple of days meeting them for lunch at predetermined place/time.

This will give you the opportunity to ride to YOUR ability, and not have them getting the hump with you, buy the end of a couple of days, you should be competent enough to be able to get down most greens/blues with them...!

You AND they will have a much better holiday and you won't feel so much pressure on you...

I would suggest a lesson or 2 very early on there as well, as it is really not the same as being at an indoor slope, and may help you no end...


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Argo said:


> #1 learn to skate well. I can easily go faster than a skating skier on flats.
> 
> #2 learn to strap in standing up, I haven't sat down in like 5 years for it.... Eventually you will learn to strap in on the fly....
> 
> I ride with tons of skiers and am usually faster than them. You won't be but know it's possible. They don't wait for me cause they know I strap fast and will pass them up anyway.



Point #1 is spot on...learn to skate. You don't need to walk if you can skate. And I also can go faster than any skier trying to awkwardly push themselves with poles when skating up to a lift or if I happen to get stuck on a flat - which really doesn't happen anymore since I maintain a decent speed and if it DOES happen I can also kind of hop n' pop a few times to get moving again. But no...there shouldn't be any big issues unless they are a bunch of entitled asshole skiers, which I'm going to assume they aren't.


----------



## Elz_41 (Jan 6, 2015)

radiomuse210 said:


> Point #1 is spot on...learn to skate.


How hard is skating, it's the first thing the instructor showed us in the lesson yesterday but only for a min or two it didn't seem that difficult?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Elz_41 said:


> How hard is skating, it's the first thing the instructor showed us in the lesson yesterday but only for a min or two it didn't seem that difficult?


skating is not hard.:embarrased1:
skating at high speed on the other hand...


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Elz_41 said:


> How hard is skating, it's the first thing the instructor showed us in the lesson yesterday but only for a min or two it didn't seem that difficult?



It's not hard...it may feel awkward at first because it's a different feel than skateboarding (if you've ever done that). But definitely practice that heading over to lifts instead of walking or dragging the board behind you by one foot - which I see a lot of beginners do for some reason. Soon you'll learn to skate then just coast with the board with only one boot strapped in - which is helpful on those flat parts or coasting into a lift line.


Edit: The vid posted above is good. I find it easier to skate with my free foot behind the board...but that's just me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Elz_41 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on these forums and need some advice on what to do.
> 
> I'm going away *with my girlfriend and her family* (total group size =8) in about 6 weeks, to Italy skiing/snowboarding.
> 
> ...


DUDE....ur fucked...lol. Fuckin classic family relationship test...don't kid yourself or let others say you will be fine. This is THE test and you are doomed. Doomed to be the tale to be told at every family gathering....assuming you get the gal...or even if you don't...it will be remember that bf that snowboarded in the Italian alps...what a douche.

Your only hope or potential remedy is your comedic wits, waaay waaay understate your abilities, be very humble and yet show much determination and tenacity...be able to whole heartedly laugh at yourself and your antics....AND DO NOT be a whinny bitch.

Be upfront and make it be known that you are not going to hold anybody up and that you prefer that they go and have fun and enjoy their time on the hill. And if you have to call it a day....you will have cold beer, good wine and food waiting for them at the lodge for lunch and breaks. 

BTW be prepared to entertain the milf matriarch of the family while in the lodge waiting for the rest of the family...said matriarch is one of the most important determining approval authorities of becoming a member of the gf's family.

Good luck buddy...:hairy:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> #1 learn to skate well. I can easily go faster than a skating skier on flats.





radiomuse210 said:


> Point #1 is spot on...learn to skate. You don't need to walk if you can skate. And I also can go faster than any skier trying to awkwardly push themselves with poles when skating up to a lift or if I happen to get stuck on a flat



I know I'm going to get thrashed for this, but how is this even possible. I can skate my board pretty well but there is no way I can come close to what I was able to do on skis. Skating two skis combined with pushing two poles...after a few strides the poles are useless and you're basically ice skating with skis. Can't be done with a board on flats.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The few seconds it takes to strap in won't make the big difference... it's mainly the flats which will cause you delay, long traverses (your muscles will get way more tired than theirs), you will struggle way more with t-bar and platter lifts than noobish skier, and even fresh skiers will be more comfortable to pizza steeper runs than you will right now. This means that you have to choose your runs more carefully than them.

If you want to ride with (some of) them, and don't want to be pita for them, explore the resort for mellow runs with gondola or chair lift, where you don't have too many flats n traverses to cover and ride with the least experienced/most patient skier of your group there. Other than that: Kevins and wraths advise sounds solid.

You're a noob, so please ignore the posts where ppl say to cover the flats with speed. You'd only risk to hurt yourself. It'll take some time till you're confident enough to bomb flats. 

Have fun! It takes bit longer with a snowboard to make the entire mtn your playground, but it's worth to keep at it. One day you'll be confident enough to ride as fast as them, _then_ it'll be no problem at all anymore to ride together - and then it'll be the time to venture off-piste and watch _them_ struggle with their two planks in chop n crusts while you have a way easier time


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> DUDE....ur fucked...lol. Fuckin classic family relationship test...don't kid yourself or let others say you will be fine. This is THE test and you are doomed. Doomed to be the tale to be told at every family gathering....assuming you get the gal...or even if you don't...it will be remember that bf that snowboarded in the Italian alps...what a douche.
> 
> Your only hope or potential remedy is your comedic wits, waaay waaay understate your abilities, be very humble and yet show much determination and tenacity...be able to whole heartedly laugh at yourself and your antics....AND DO NOT be a whinny bitch.
> 
> ...


Wrathful dropping truthbombs today! Haha good one mate! :hairy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> DUDE....ur fucked...lol. Fuckin classic family relationship test...don't kid yourself or let others say you will be fine. This is THE test and you are doomed. Doomed to be the tale to be told at every family gathering....assuming you get the gal...or even if you don't...it will be remember that bf that snowboarded in the Italian alps...what a douche.
> 
> Your only hope or potential remedy is your comedic wits, waaay waaay understate your abilities, be very humble and yet show much determination and tenacity...be able to whole heartedly laugh at yourself and your antics....AND DO NOT be a whinny bitch.
> 
> ...


Spot on here. It sounds like you'll have less than a half dozen times under your belt. And at least some of them, worst of all the oldest male siblings, are well more advanced. It has all the ingredients for a recipe of a late 80s John Hughes movie.

That said, it's a vacation in Italy. You'll have a blast. Just get ready for when the mom wants the corns on her feet massaged....

Seriously though, don't sweat it. There's enough people going that you'll find a place to fit in just fine.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

f00bar said:


> Just get ready for when the mom wants the corns on her feet massaged....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: True shit right there.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

If you end up boarding with people who are faster then you and they stop and wait for you on the mountain, do not, I repeat DO NOT, stop where they are unless you are really tired. They have already been waiting for you and just want to keep skiing, so just go right on by and they will catch up no problem.

I really don't mind boarding with people who are slower than me, but I really can't stand when I wait for them and they decide to stop right next to me. I'm faster than you dipshit keep going and I'll catch up.

Also, don't feel obligated to constantly apologize for being slow. Everybody was a learner at some point, so most people understand, but hearing "I'm sorry" every five minutes can get pretty annoying.

I would definitely try to take some lessons while you are out there. This will help you learn faster, and will give the rest of the group a good reason to ditch you for an hour or two without feeling guilty about it.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

You will do fine. We were all beginners at one time. I'm the only snowboarder in my family and at first I had the same concerns as I didnt want them to waste their day waiting on me. However I quickly found out that wasnt an issue for them as they enjoyed watching me ride and progress and enjoyed the rest they got waiting. I'm still not as fast as a couple of family members but we all still have a good time on the mountain together and now they give me a hard time when I choose to duck into the trees or ride the ungroomed trails(they prefer to bomb groomed trails).


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> I know I'm going to get thrashed for this, but how is this even possible. I can skate my board pretty well but there is no way I can come close to what I was able to do on skis. Skating two skis combined with pushing two poles...after a few strides the poles are useless and you're basically ice skating with skis. Can't be done with a board on flats.


Because snowboard boots are super grippy in snow. There is this lift where its a bit uphill. I just unstrap and skate up hill real quick where skiers have problem pushing them selves up because lets face it, legs are much more stronger than arms for most people.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> I know I'm going to get thrashed for this, but how is this even possible. I can skate my board pretty well but there is no way I can come close to what I was able to do on skis. Skating two skis combined with pushing two poles...after a few strides the poles are useless and you're basically ice skating with skis. Can't be done with a board on flats.



I guess I ride too much then because I can skate pretty fucking fast. I can also one foot ride down most runs without much issue. Its true that if your on a slight downhill slope a skier will usually win but then I would not be skating, I would have enough momentum. From a dead stop on a flat or slight uphill traverse, no way skis win in our group, the snowboarders always win on it. Skating on skis is faster in powder and on a very narrow luge type run like a local one called "the minturn mile".

We are going to have a race at the Nordic center here one day to see which is faster, foot in front of board or foot behind the board. Gonna have some scootch leg after that.:injured: 

OP, if they are good/high level intermediates, don't try to keep up. You do not want to end up injuring yourself on a great ski trip.:injured: If they are making laps on the same general area, let them lap you and wait at the lift to ride up with them again a few times. When I ride with my wife I do this, I will make 4 laps to her 2 or 3 and just catch up to her on a run down or wait if I know she is close behind. If its a pow day, your on your own man:finger1:. I don't care who it is, I ride every single pow day there is here and I am not waiting on a pow day and I doubt they will either.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

CassMT said:


> ditch em all, but make it look like you got split up acciddentally, oops!


WTF......where did you guys go? My reception is terrible.......tried texting. I thought you said the other chair? Ooooooh, you said noon.........thought you said two.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

speedjason said:


> Because snowboard boots are super grippy in snow. There is this lift where its a bit uphill. I just unstrap and skate up hill real quick where skiers have problem pushing them selves up because lets face it, legs are much more stronger than arms for most people.


I'm talking about skating the flats with skis not just pushing with poles. Using both arms and legs. Ski edges are way more grippy than your boots.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> I guess I ride too much then because I can skate pretty fucking fast. I can also one foot ride down most runs without much issue. Its true that if your on a slight downhill slope a skier will usually win but then I would not be skating, I would have enough momentum. From a dead stop on a flat or slight uphill traverse, no way skis win in our group, the snowboarders always win on it. Skating on skis is faster in powder and on a very narrow luge type run like a local one called "the minturn mile".
> 
> We are going to have a race at the Nordic center here one day to see which is faster, foot in front of board or foot behind the board. Gonna have some scootch leg after that.:injured:
> 
> OP, if they are good/high level intermediates, don't try to keep up. You do not want to end up injuring yourself on a great ski trip.:injured: If they are making laps on the same general area, let them lap you and wait at the lift to ride up with them again a few times. When I ride with my wife I do this, I will make 4 laps to her 2 or 3 and just catch up to her on a run down or wait if I know she is close behind. If its a pow day, your on your own man:finger1:. I don't care who it is, I ride every single pow day there is here and I am not waiting on a pow day and I doubt they will either.


No slope, just flats, using the skis to skate and poles to push. Look at the 55 second mark on this video, nobody standing sideways on a board can go half that fast on the flats. I know these are freeheals but the same can be done on downhill skis.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> I'm talking about skating the flats with skis not just pushing with poles. Using both arms and legs.


Ya, is a reason cross country boarding isn't an olympic sport. Not gonna say people can't rip on a board in the flats, but I think a lot more people can on skis. Of course they'll also take out anyone within 3 feet on either side of them in doing their reverse pizza pole flailing shuffle.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Ya, is a reason cross country boarding isn't an olympic sport. Not gonna say people can't rip on a board in the flats, but I think a lot more people can on skis. Of course they'll also take out anyone within 3 feet on either side of them in doing their reverse pizza pole flailing shuffle.


I'm not saying it's cool, but to say you can go faster on a board is just BS. /RANT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

lol, are you fucking high dude? We are talking about recreational vacation skiers, I see them all day/everyday and skate right past them. If I was talking about avid or competitive ski-skaters or CC skiers it would be a different story. 

I stand by my #'s, I ride 150+ days a year with mostly skiers. I am pretty sure I know what holds people up. Those that I listed are two easy things that you can do to make things slightly better if you care to try to keep up with them. Getting the skill to ride fast takes time on the snow, he simply will not get there with 3 days riding prior to going. If OP doesn't want to make any effort to keep up then just tell them to go on without you.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> I'm talking about skating the flats with skis not just pushing with poles. Using both arms and legs. Ski edges are way more grippy than your boots.


Well then probably yes.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Ya, is a reason cross country boarding isn't an olympic sport. Not gonna say people can't rip on a board in the flats, but I think a lot more people can on skis. Of course they'll also take out anyone within 3 feet on either side of them in doing their reverse pizza pole flailing shuffle.


Reminds me of this.





Although this guy is genius


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> We are talking about recreational vacation skiers


I didn't realize the discussion was about people that only know how to pole. 



> Getting the skill to ride fast takes time on the snow, he simply will not get there with 3 days riding prior to going. If OP doesn't want to make any effort to keep up then just tell them to go on without you.


Totally agree


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

So in my opinion, your best bet is to cut-out on your own and hit the slopes/trails that are within your riding ability. Be super happy about it, eager to meet back up in a few hours at the lodge, wish them a great time hitting the black diamonds, etc. Be confident cutting out on your own. Chicks dig confident dudes anyway. If you try to keep up with your gf and her family who are all more advanced than you, you will fail on several levels.

1.) You won't keep up because you can't. You're not good enough yet. From your description, not only are they faster than you but they'll be riding terrain you are no where near prepared for yet. 
2.) They'll feel like they have to wait for you, to strap in, to catch up, to build up the guts to drop in the line they just took, to unbury yourself after failing to land a drop, or to unstuck yourself from the rock you smashed into. You will be a drag on them, even if they're all Leave It To Beaver friendly about it.
3.) You'll feel like you're the slow poke in the group, the one always causing them to wait while you strap in, catch up, drop in, unbury, and unstuck yourself. You will not be having much fun because you'll be worried your ruining their fun.
4.) You'll probably hurt yourself or someone else trying to keep up in terrain well beyond your ability. If you think they'll hate you for making them wait on the slopes for you, imagine how you'll feel when their day is cut short cause you are on the way to the hospital and their entire day is blown.

So just take the first day or two and get our and ride by yourself. Maybe with the girlfriend on some runs more aligned to your skill level. If you are feeling good after that, then take a day with the whole family and see if you can hang.

MeanJoe


----------



## Elz_41 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I never intended this to turn into olympics v recreational skier debate but its been fun reading it all.

No one on the trip except the two bros will do black runs, everyone else will mostly do Green, Blue and Red, some wont even do Red. This family go once a year at best for a week, so its not like they're world class skiers either.

I'm prepared to go off and just do greens on my own if need me. The misses will probably stay with me on those. I think that by the end of the week I'll probably have progressed a lot. And I'm pretty cautious, I wont just go off trying to do things I cant.

Thanks everyone, V Helpful.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Elz_41 said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. I never intended this to turn into olympics v recreational skier debate but its been fun reading it all.
> 
> No one on the trip except the two bros will do black runs, everyone else will mostly do Green, Blue and Red, some wont even do Red. This family go once a year at best for a week, so its not like they're world class skiers either.
> 
> ...


Have fun, that's the most important thing.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Elz, just realize ur going to be sore, tired and the runt of the litter...and the family realizes that this will happen....the test is, how you will conduct yourself under these pressurized conditions. Really don't injure your self...stop before that happens...if you feel tired and sloppy...stop for a rest or quit for the day...no shame in that...you don't want to end up going to the hospital. Have a great trip and report back.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> DUDE....ur fucked...lol. Fuckin classic family relationship test...don't kid yourself or let others say you will be fine. This is THE test and you are doomed. Doomed to be the tale to be told at every family gathering....assuming you get the gal...or even if you don't...it will be remember that bf that snowboarded in the Italian alps...what a douche.


LOL, these were my thoughts exactly.

That, and don't get caught humping your girlfriend (aka, their daughter/sister).


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

OP: is your skiing ability also basically zero?


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Get a job at the chalet, use your skateboard skills to learn snowboarding, meet the Yeti, win the slopestyle competition, and the future is yours.


----------



## Elz_41 (Jan 6, 2015)

CassMT said:


> OP: is your skiing ability also basically zero?


I'll have had a course of lessons before I go - between 7-10 hours worth and will be able to link turns down a relatively steep slope


----------



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

just curious: where are you headed to exactly?


----------



## Elz_41 (Jan 6, 2015)

spino said:


> just curious: where are you headed to exactly?


Somewhere on the Sellaronda in north Italy


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Elz...so are you getting schooled/lessons in a snowdome?...if so...from the few seen in vids...if you can skate/ride 1 footy down the whole thing without stopping and being to basically be in control with some turns and stopping. You will be fine on riding mellow stuff, skating/gliding up to and off the chair and have fairly reasonable skill at getting through the flats. idk perhaps have a lesson or time practicing riding 1 footy in the dome.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Elz_41 said:


> I'll have had a course of lessons before I go - between 7-10 hours worth and will be able to link turns down a relatively steep slope


i meant skis!


----------



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

Elz_41 said:


> Somewhere on the Sellaronda in north Italy


great area!
you should be able to find terrain suitable for any skill level and LOTS of chairlifts.

as others have said, go at your own pace and just have fun!

i just hope (for me as well as for you) that we get some dump of snow in the comining weeks.
the situation in italy is quite desperate at the moment!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

As an intermediate rider, I would say your best bet is to take a full day lesson once you're there. Good excuse to duck out on the crew, and you'll progress a lot more having an instructor helping you... They will spot things you don't.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

XR4Ti said:


> Get a job at the chalet, use your skateboard skills to learn snowboarding, meet the Yeti, win the slopestyle competition, and the future is yours.


I'm claiming the movie rights on this shit right now....


----------



## kdon27 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm... only problems I can foresee are (1) getting stuck on the flats with a group skiers who will use their poles to keep going (and you have to unstrap and walk) (2) seeing as you're still learning, it might be hard to keep up with them depending on how fast and how steep they usually like to go (but if you keep practicing you'll be fine). 

And re: changing boarding to skiing, really depends on your personal preference; if snowboarding is a passion and you wouldn't ever change, I don't recommend changing for any reason - I never head up to the slopes for anybody else except myself. But if you are still not sold on boarding, why not have a go at skiing (maybe just one lesson?) and then decide what you like.


----------

